# Pitbull gears 5th annual pit bull awareness day and show { for nowucemenowu}



## angelbaby

WellNowuCme you asked for a show in florida and I found one  here is the info.

Pit Bull Gear's 5th Annual Pit Bull Awareness Day!

October 22, 2011
State Fairgrounds in Tampa
Gates Open at 9 AM, Weight Pull begins at 10 AM, Bull Breed Coalition Registry (BBCR) Show begins at 11 AM
... ...Admission: $5/person, $5/dog! 1/2 of proceeds go to the Miami Coalition Against BSL (MCABSL) *Kids 12 and Under Free!

"It's time again for Pit Bull Gear's Annual Pit Bull Awareness Day Event. This year the event will be held on Oct. 22 at the Florida State Fairgrounds. Last year we had well over 500 people come through the gates and as always we will try and make this event bigger and better for all the Pit Bulls / Bullies and their owners. We will have Merchandise Vendors, Food, Music (provided by TNE), Prize Raffles, Adoptables, Giveaways and much more! This year our confirmation Dog Show is being supported by the BBCR. They have stepped up and not only shown us support, but the MCABSL as well. We will also have the top organizations in Florida coming out to educate, and many rescue organizations will be on hand with adoptables. CLICK HERE to see some of the great organizations already attending.

You are allowed 1 dog per person. More then 1 dog, you must purchase a spot. PURCHASE SPOTS HERE Admission is Kids 12 & under FREE, over 12 yrs. old $5 per person & $5 per dog with ½ the proceeds from admission going directly to MCABSL. The MCABSL (Miami Coalition Against BSL) will be there educating people on BSL and what they can do as owners to help prevent it and fight it. As well as their Anti-Dog fighting campaign, teaming with NO KILL NATION.

Some of the activities we have in place for this year are:

• Bull Breed Coalition Registry Confirmation Show - an organization founded to provide a network of support, education and documentation of Bull Breeds. (Conformation classes: Shorty Bulls - American Bully Standard, Pocket, XL - Classic Bully)

• A Fun Show (we will have different categories to accommodate all types of Pit Bulls & a Best Shorty Bull class) Also included is a best "other" class for all the other breeds that come out.

• Rescue Class - This year we are going to do 2 different rescue classes. One will be open to all rescues, as we usually do. The other one will be for "adoptables" only. This will be only for the dogs from all the 501 C3 rescues that will be there for adoption. We think this will be a great way of showcasing them for everyone to see, in hopes of connecting them with a great owner.

• Junior Handler's Class - This class is so important to us, because it not only shows the true nature of the pit bull with children, but it is a chance for the children to learn something positive and fun they can do with their dog.

• Weight Pull - This will be open to any dog and will be supervised by a top weight pull person. A positive fun activity you can do with your dog, that's great for draining energy.

• Candlelight Vigil - For all of those dogs lost this year. Hosted by the Miami Coalition Against BSL.

Other activities we are planning on having are: CGC Testing, Temperament Testing, Obedience & Schutzhund demos with Pit Bulls/Bullies.

* The BBCR (Bull Breed Coalition Registry) is offering FREE Registration of your dog until Oct.1 - You will be able to register your dog at the show for a fee, so take advantage of the FREE Registration now. BBCR Registration

Thank You for all your support and remember" ~ Home Page


----------



## EL CUCO

Oh heck yeahhh!! You are the best!!!! ;*


----------



## EL CUCO

Dang angel I can't give you any more rep but as soon as I can...you gon get some!! Lol


----------



## angelbaby

Glad you are happy lol , wasnt abkc or ukc or anything but looking into the BBCR they offer alot of good things, they have a canine good citizen thing and obed and obstacle course show thing going on soon too i think in kansas though. Id like to see if they have anything like that closer to the border here though sounds like they offer the most for the bully breeds so far. And they just brought in a new class apparently the bred by class where breeders can get credit in the ring for there productions. 
Were you looking for something to show in or just go spectate? either way this sounds like something to atleast check out , if you go let me know what you thought of them. Havent heard anything about there shows yet.


----------



## EL CUCO

I'm definetly gonna check it out. I was thinking just to spectate right now. Zorro needs to clear up that demo and he needs to take a little off the top...if u know what I mean (snip snip to the ears) the wombat look isn't winning him any votes lol

Ill take him just to look and so he can get use to the atmosphere so long as his demo is cleared up


----------



## ames

Angel, anything around Massachusetts? I have searched and cant really find anything within a few hours from my house. Didn't know if you had special searching powers that might find one closer than vermont for me


----------



## angelbaby

LOl nah no special searching powers, but will keep my eyes open for you


----------



## ames

angelbaby said:


> LOl nah no special searching powers, but will keep my eyes open for you


thanks!!!


----------



## angelbaby

checked with the BBCR the only events between now and december are in kansas, florida, Atlanta and Texas. I will check the other registrys though.


----------



## angelbaby

NowuCme here is another in FL, for this month and ABKC

2nd Annual First Coast Bully BBQ
Saturday, October 15, 2011

6932 Morse Avenue
Jacksonville, FL


For More Information:
904-509-3894


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

The way the BBCR has set up their shows is by the zone method. Each region is set up by zone and there cannot be more than two shows per zone in one month's time. For example, Alan and Connie's show in Florida is October 22, 2011 and then Chas' show, the Blueprint Expo is here in Atlanta on November 19, 2011 (same location he always threw Bullypalooza.) It is definitely different from the ABKC's 984723984 shows every weekend, but I think it keeps it fair. No more champing a dog out in one or two weekends.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl




----------



## EL CUCO

Yup ^^ that's the one. I already checked out their page lol its a 4 hour drive from where I'm at so its gonna be a little family road trip  I just realized that the flyer above says gates open 9pm... but it should be 9AM! 

Thanks Angel, the jacksonville show is a little too far from me....but this tampa show will be just fine!


----------



## Diggit

ya ... I think I might bring a few out! weight pull dogs that is... I dont own bullies lol.


----------



## angelbaby

heres another show in florida ABBA
Nov 12th veterans day weekend
Wausau possum palace
State route 77 , Wausau FL


Castiron Bullies & JW Pitbulls are hosting a Bully Show on Nov.12 , 2011 !Not only will it be a celebration of our wonderful breed but to our vets as well! We will have a junior handler event for the kids as well as a show for the adults. In addition,there will be a lot of fun things for the kids T.B.A. There will be gate prizes, a mag there covering the show,a dvd being shot live of the show, special guest from some of the top kennels out today, a weight pull, and we will be honoring our vets at the show as well. This is one you don’t want to miss!!! There will be free booths, tables, chairs, ect while they last. Only 10.00 per person to get in no charge for/per dog.


----------



## Diggit

angelbaby said:


> heres another show in florida ABBA
> Nov 12th veterans day weekend
> Wausau possum palace
> State route 77 , Wausau FL
> 
> Castiron Bullies & JW Pitbulls are hosting a Bully Show on Nov.12 , 2011 !Not only will it be a celebration of our wonderful breed but to our vets as well! We will have a junior handler event for the kids as well as a show for the adults. In addition,there will be a lot of fun things for the kids T.B.A. There will be gate prizes, a mag there covering the show,a dvd being shot live of the show, special guest from some of the top kennels out today, a weight pull, and we will be honoring our vets at the show as well. This is one you don't want to miss!!! There will be free booths, tables, chairs, ect while they last. Only 10.00 per person to get in no charge for/per dog.


I may wanna come to this one as well. is there more info? I got a bunch of dogs that are starting in weight pull... and some who just need some track time.


----------



## angelbaby

I have the numbers they have on the flyer for more info you can call charles at 850-524-1264 or Josh at 765-621-8781

{ for the veterans day weekend show}
they dont have any times or anything other then what i posted above but im sure they can help you.


----------



## Diggit

oh ya think you need to register your dog with them... Hmmm maybe not something I wanna do. but the other one in tampa looks like any dog can pull. ill be bringing 2 most likly


----------



## angelbaby

not sure this is there site American Bully Breeders Association | Premium Bully Breed Registry im sure if you call they could tell you.


----------



## EL CUCO

Sorry Angel. I couldn't make it out there today. I had to choose from going to the show at Tampa today or go to Halloween Horror Nights tomorrow at Orlando. I chose the scare!! Lol

Hopefully somebody went so we can see some pics


----------



## APBT4LYFE

i actually posted the tampa pitbull event but it was about a month ago so thats prob why some forgot about it or didnt see it. NoWuCeMe i know your also from south fl like myself so check this website out and join its unitedagainstbsl.org this websites is a coalition im part of against bsl specially in dade county, we also post fl pitbull events on this site and constantly give news of what is going on in the pitbull world regarding to bsl. Even though its based out of dade county i recommend all of the pitbull advocates on this forum to support this coalition against bsl.


----------



## EL CUCO

APBT4LYFE said:


> i actually posted the tampa pitbull event but it was about a month ago so thats prob why some forgot about it or didnt see it. NoWuCeMe i know your also from south fl like myself so check this website out and join its unitedagainstbsl.org this websites is a coalition im part of against bsl specially in dade county, we also post fl pitbull events on this site and constantly give news of what is going on in the pitbull world regarding to bsl. Even though its based out of dade county i recommend all of the pitbull advocates on this forum to support this coalition against bsl.


:thumbsup: cool I will check it out! Thanks


----------



## angelbaby

Found this site, may help some of you find local shows 
Bully shows.com


----------



## angelbaby

another show in florida { no idea where things and places are in relation over there so if its far sorry lol, but maybe someone in florida on here might like the info }


----------



## angelbaby




----------



## APBT4LYFE

thanks for the post, im in south fl, but it'll be cool if i made it out there.


----------

